# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  تاريخ قرطاج

## AmonRâ

*قرطاج البونيّة أو قرط حدشت*

*تأسيس قرطاج      814    ق م*: هربت الأميرة الصّورية علّيسة المعروفة باسم الملكة "ديدون" من قهر أخيها "بيقماليون" ملك فينيقيا, وقامت برحلة طويلة حول حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسّط بحثا عن موقع متميّز حيث يمكّنها من تأسيس مدينة جديــــدة "قـــرط حدشت"

*من القرن 7 الى القرن 4   ق م:* بسطت قرطاج امبراطوريّتها وأسّست مستعمرات فينيقيّة جديدة, امتدّت من غرب البحر الأبيض المتوسّط إلى حــــدود السواحــــل الأطلسيّـــة لإفريقيا الوسطى.

*الحرب البونيّة الأولى: 264-241    ق م:* انتصار الاسطول الروماني في 241 ق م طلبت قرطاج الصلح وفقدت صقلية.

*الحرب البونية الثانية: 219-201 ق م:* بعد انتصاراته المجدية ضد الرومان هزم القائد القرطاجني حنبعل سنة 202 ق م بزاما.

*الحرب البونية الثالثة: 149-146 ق م:* سنة 146 ق م دمرت قرطاج كليا من قبل "سيبيون الاميلي


قناع بوني




*قرطاج في العهد الروماني*

*وفي عام 47 ق.م* ابحر بوليوس القيصر إلى إفريقيا وتمكنت جيوشه من اكتساح أراضي جديدة وسعت بها مقاطعة قرطاج الرومانية ومنذ تولى الأمبراطور أغسطــس الحكم في عـام 44ق م عاشت قرطاج خلال قرنين نهضة تعود إلى السلام الذي كان مستتبا بها.

ومنذ سقوط الامبراطورية الرومانية في عام 235 بعـد المسيـح دخلت قرطاج في فوضى دامت نصف قرن .

لقد أعطت هزيمة مكسنسن- الذي انتصر عليه قسطنطين الأول في عــام 312 ق م , بداية جديدة لفترة من الرفاهة والثروة لقرطاج. 		



فسيفساء من منازل رومانية


*قرطاج في العهد المسيحي*

بداية من عام 312 م وفي عهــد الأمبراطــور قسطنطيـــن سيطــــرت المسيحية نهائيا, وبذلك عرفت قرطاج وهي المركز الثقافي والعلمي, حيـــــاة دينية مكثفة.

*قرطاج تحت سيطرة الوندال (439-534م)*

رغم مقاومة هجمات الوندال التي دامت قرابة الثماني سنوات سقطـــت قرطاج عام 440م وقد تعرضت معالمها الى النهب والـتدميـر والحرق وخاصـــة المسرح, الأديون, حمامات أنطونيوس والكنائس... 		



مسرح قرطاج

*
قرطاج البيزنطية*

لقد حرر "بيليزار" قرطاج من هيمنة الوندال عام 534 م فعرفت المدينــــة مرة أخرى رفاهية حقيقية ونهضة جديدة. 		




*قرطاج العربية الاسلامي*ة

يمثل عام 670م بداية الفتح الاسلامي, فقد أرسل الخليفة الأموي حســان بن النعمان جيشا إلى إفريقية يقوده عقبة بن نافع , ورغم انتصاراته في الجنوب التونسي, اصطدم هذا القائد الأسطوري بمقاومة شديـــــدة من القبائـــل البربريــة بقيادة كسيلة. وفي عام 698م توصل حسان بن النعمان من الانتصار على كل المقاومات البيزنطية والبربرية بما في ذلك مقاومة الملكة البربرية الكاهنة.

فقدت قرطاج مركزها كعاصمة وقد عوضتها تباعا القيروان, المهدية وأخيرا تونس.


*قرطاج المعاصرة*

إن بسط الحماية الفرنسية على تونس سنة 1881 قد مكن الكنيسة الكاتوليكية من محاولة استعادة المجد الديني وإحياء ابريشية من قبل القديــس "سيبريان ".

إن الكنيسة العظيمة التي تنتصب على قمة هضبة بيرســـا, والتــــــي أصبحت تعرف بهضبة القديس لويس لدليل على تاريخ هذه الفترة الغابرة.

أصبحــت قرطاج مقر إقامة الأمين آخر بايات تونس. 		


وفي هذا المكان في 31 جويلية 1954 أعلن رئيس الحكومة الفرنسي مانداس فرانس عن الاستقلال الداخلي لتونس. وهكذا تقلب صفحة من صفحات تاريخ البلاد بقرطاج التي كانت شاهدا تاريخيــا على هذه التحولات.

وبعد الاعلان عن الجمهورية في 25 جويلية 1957 شيد الحبيب بورقيبـــــــــة أول رئيس للجمهورية قصرا ركز فيه رئاسة الجمهورية.
 بعـــد تغيير السابع من نوفمبــر 1987 وإلى يـومنـــا هـــذا
ابقـــى الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي مقر رئاسة الجمهورية
بالقصر ذاته.


http://www.municipalite-carthage.tn/ar/carthage4.htm

----------


## AmonRâ

*البوم صور لمدينة قرطاج كما نراها الآن* 


بازيليكا داموس الكريطة مضاءة

صورة للموانئ البونية من ربوة بيرص


المبنى المعمّد مضاء




نهج مبلّط في حي المنازل الرومانية



الحي البوني على ربوة بيرصا

----------


## زيزى على

موضوع جميل جداااا
والصور كمان والاجمل الموقع للتعرف على البلد بالتفاصيل
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## AmonRâ

*تاريخ قرطاج*
تقع مدينة قَرْطَاج في بلاد تونس بالقرب من مدينة تونس الحاضرة. أسسها الفينيقيون، وأصبحت مركز إمبراطورية كبيرة حكمت شواطئ المغرب الكبير وصقلية وإسبانيا حتى سقوطها في حروب مع الرومان.

كلمة قرطاج كلمة فينيقية الأصل (قرت حدشت )، و معناها المدينة الجديدة.

*تأسيس قرطاج*

أسست الأميرة الفنيقية أليسا  قرطاج عام 814 قبل الميلاد، حسب رواية المؤرخين القدماء. وجاءت الأميرة هاربة مع أصحابها من مدينة صور في لبنان، وسموا المدينة "قَرْتْ حَدَشْتْ"، وتعني "مدينة جديدة"، فأصبح الاسم "قرطاج" عن طريق النطق اللاتنية. كانوا يعبدون خاصة "ملقرت، واسمه يعني "ملك المدينة".

واقعة في مكان مهم بين شرق وغرب البحر الأبيض المتوسط، سهل عليها التجارة، فذهبت سفنها إلى كل أنحاء البحر، من المشرق حتى أبعد من موريتانيا، وأسسوا مدن صفيرة على شواطئ صقلية والمفرب وسردينية واسبانيا. وأيضا بدأوا استعمار بلاد تونس نفسها، فكانوا أصلا يسكنون الشوطئ فقط خوف الحرب مع البربر الذين سكنوا البلاد. فأصبحت المركز التجاري لغرب البحر الأبيض المتوسط كله قبل القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد.

* الحروب الصقلي*ة

*الحرب الصقلية الأولى*

كان هدف معظم المدن اليونانية هو نفسه هدف قرطاج بالسيطرة على التجارة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط. ولهذا أصبحت بينهما عداوة دائمة. وكلاهما بدأ باستعمار جزيرة صقلية منذ زمن، ولما رأت قرطاج أن جيلون، دكتاتور مدينة سيراقوسة، كان يحاول توحيد المدن اليونانية في صقلية، قررت محاربته في عام 480 قبل الميلاد. فأرسلت جيشا كبيرا بقيادة هملقار، ولكن الكثير من الجيش غرق مع سفنه، فهزم في هيميرا قرب باليرمو، و بسبب الهزيمة انتحر هملقار وتحولت حكومة قرطاج من أرستقراطية إلى جمهورية.

* الحرب الصقلية الثاني*ة

بعد أقل من سبعين عام رجعت قرطاج إلى قوتها الأصلية. أنشأت مدن كثيرة في شمال تونس. ففي عام 409 ق م ذهب حنبعل ماجو حفيد حملقار ليحارب ضد مدن صقلية اليونانية وفتح مدن سلينونتي وهيمبرا. كلها، وخاصة المدينة الأقوى سيراقوسة، لكن أصاب الطاعون في جيشه، فمات الكثير منهم و من ضمنهم حنبعل ماجو. استثمر القائد حملكو الحرب، واحتل مدينة جيلا، لكن أثر الطاعون عليهم كثيرا فاتفقوا مع ديونيزيوس ديكتاتور سيراقوسة على العودة إلى ديارهم.

بعد قلبل - في عام 398 ق م - رفض ديونيزيوس اتفاقهم وهاجم على المدينة القرطاجية موتيا في صقلية، فدافع عليها القائد حملكو وبعد نجاحه احتل المدينة اليونانية ميسينا أيضا. أخيرا هاجم على سيراقوسة طول عام 397، لكن عاد الطاعون في 396 فهربوا.

بعد ذالك حاربوا مرات عديدة طول 60 سنة، وانتهت الحروب في 340 ق م بتقسيم الجزيرة بين قرطاج في الجنوب الغربي والمدن اليونانية على الشواطئ الأخرى.

* الحرب الصقلية الثالث*ة

في عام 315 ق م أخذ اغاثوقليس (دكتاتور سيراقوسة) مدينة ميسينا، ثم رفض اتفاق السلام بينه وبين قرطاج وهاجم على الجزء القرطاجي لصقلية، وأيضا مدينة اكراغاس. فأرسلت قرطاج حملقار حفيد حنى الطيار ليحاربهم، وكان نجاح عظيم، ففي عام 310 ق م كان يحكم تقريبا كل الجزيرة وكان جيشه حول سيراقوسة نفسها. لكن اغاثوقليس ذهب سرا مع جيش 14000 جندي ليهاجم عن قرطاج نفسها، فدعى مجلس قرطاج حملقار ليعد ويدافع المدينة. فربحت قرطاج جزء كبير من صقلية، لكن حتى بعد نصره على جيش اغاثوقليس لم يقدر على سيراقوسة.

*حروب بيروس الأبيري*

كان بيروس الأبيري ملك يوناني في البانيا دعته المدن اليونانية في جنوب إيطاليا وصقلية ليحكمهم ويدافع عنهم، فبين الأعوام 280 و 275 ق م، حارب عدويه اللدودين روما وقرطاج. خسر في حروبه، فرجعت صقلية إلى ما كانت وحكمت روما كل جنوب إيطاليا، فقربت إلى قرطاج للمرة الأولى.

* الحروب البونية (الرومانية)*

* الحرب البونية الأولى*

لما مات الدكتاتور اغاثوقليس عام 288 ق م، الأجراء الإيطالية في جيشه فقدوا خدمتهم، فغضبوا وحكموا مدينة ميسينا وسموا أنفسهم "ماميرتين" يعني "تابعي اله الحرب" وأخذوا يحاربون على كل مدن صقلية. فبعدما أصبح هييرون الثاني دكتاتور سيراقوسة في عام 265 ق م هاجم عليهم، فأرسل الماميرتين سفير إلى روما ليطلب عونهم، وسفير ثان إلى قرطاج. وأجابت قرطاج وبعثت جيش إلى مدينة ميسينا ومجلس أعيان روما لم تزل تتناق. لكن بعد قليل اتفقوا القرطاجيون مع سيراقوسة، فطلبوا الماميرتين عونة روما ليخرجون جيش قرطاج. لم تقبل روما أن يكون دولة قوية في ميسينا لأنها قريبة جدا إلى جنوب إيطاليا، فقرروا أن يبعثوا جيس لتأييد الماميرتين، وبدأت الحرب البونيقي الأولى.

الجيش الروماني الأول لم يربح، لكن في عام 263 ق م، بعثت روما جيشا ثان، وبعدما أخذت بعض المدن الصقلي، رفض هييرون الثاني اتفاقه بقرطاج وحالف روما. رأت روما أن الحرب أصبحت فرصة لاحتلال صقلية كلها، ولذالك بدأت تبني سلاح البحر. لم يكن في روما أي سفينة في البداية، فصعبت عليها، لكن ازدادت إلى السفن سلاح جديد تسمى الـ"كورفوس" (يعني الغراب) وهو حطب طويلة بزرة تستعمل كجسر لدخول سفن الأعداء. وبها ربحوا في البحر وفي 255 هاجموا على قرطاج نفسها. وتقريبا أسلمت قرطاج، لكن لما سمعوا شروط روما استمرت الحرب وطاردوهم من افريقية، ثم حاربوا الرومان في صقلية وبدأوا حرب ثاني ضد نوميديا في افريقية. ولما كان النصر قريب في صقلية، قرروا أن يرسلوا معظم سفنهم إلى نوميديا في عام 247 ق م، فلم يربح أي واحد في صقلية وقتا طويلا. لكن أخيرا بنت روما سلاح البحر جديد ودمرن صفن قرطاج، فأسلمت قرطاج كل صقلية إلى روما وانتهت الحرب البونيقية اللأولى في عام 241 ق م.

* حرب الأجراء*

خسروا القرطاجيون مالا كثير للرومان كجزء من اتفاقهم، فلم يكن لهم مال لقبض أجرائهم، ففضبوا وبدأوا حربا ضد قرطاج بعون نوميديا في عام 241 ق م. كان قائدا الأجراء ماثوس اللوبي وسبينديوس العبد الروماني، ويقال أنهم رجموا كل من تكلم عن هدنة، ولهذا أيضا تسمى "حرب لا هدنة". وبعد سنين ربح القائد القرطاجي العظيم حملقار برقة بجند 10000 مواطني قرطاج (وكان معظم الجيش القرطاجي قبل ذالك أجراء وليس مواطنين). وبعد نصره أصبح حملقار برقة رئيس الدولة وذهب ليستعمر اسبانيا.
*
 احتلال إسبانيا*

في عام 236 ق م هاجم حملقار برقة على اسبانيا، وحارب هناك حتى موته في القتال في عام 228. وبعده قاد جيشه عزربعل، وكان حملقار برقة قبل موته في 228 ق م قد فتح اسبانيا حتى نهر الايبرو واتفق مع روما ألا يعبر ذلك النهر. وبعده أصبح قائد الجيش حنبعل ولد حملقار برقة المشهور. كان حنبعل يكره الرومان وظن أنه على قرطاج أن تحتل روما وإلا فستفشل بالكامل. وفي عام 219 هاجم على ساغونتوم، مدينة مستقلة وراء نهر الايبرو، وكذالك رفض اتفاق عزربعل، فبدأ الحرب البونيقية الثانية.

* الحرب البونية الثانية*

بعد ما عبر الايبرو سار حنبعل وجيشه بسرعة، وعبروا جبال الالب في 218 ق م. لما وصلوا إلى إيطاليا دخل في جيشهم كثير من الأجراء والحلفاء من عند قبيلة الگول وهزم الجيوش الرومانية في المنطقة بسهولة، ولما رأوا هذا حالفه الكثير من مدن إيطاليا ومنهم سيراقوسة. في نفس الوقت كان جيش روماني يحارب في اسبانيا. وقرب إلى روما حتى وصل إلى ميناء كابوا في 211 ق م، لكن بعد موت أخوه عزربعل في عام 207 رجع إلى مدينة بروتيوم في جنوب إيطاليا. وأخيرا حالف الرومان الملك النوميدي ماسينيسا وأرسلوا جيشاً ليهجم على افريقيا نفسها، فبعد قليل نجت روما ودخلت اسبانيا كلها في اتفاق السلام، ومنعت قرطاج من أي حرب - حتى ولو كانت في دفاع نفسها - إلا بإذن روما.

* حرب ماسينيسا*

في 195 ق م، بعد أن طردوا الرومان حنبعل من قرطاج، أخذ ماسينيسا ملك نوميديا جزءا كبيرا من ما كان ملك قرطاج في افريقيا، من عنابة في الجزائر حتى لفقي في ليببا، وهو يعرف أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يدافعوا على أنفسهم إلا بإذن حليفه روما. في 160 أخذ المزيد من أراضي قرطاج، فبعثت قرطاج سفير إلى روما لتطلب إذنهم الحرب، وأمر روما ماسينيسا أن يرد لقرطاج بعض المدن، لكن لم يكفي في رأي قرطاج، ففي عام 151 ق م، حاربوا ضد ماسينيسا وخسروا بسرعة. وكان فريق كبير في روما يريد تدمير قرطاج شامل - وأشهرهم مارقوس كاتون الذي زار قرطاج في عام 155 ق م وبعد زيارته كان يكمل كل خطاب له في المجلس بصرخة "Carthago delenda est" "علينا أن ندمر قرطاج" - فقالوا أن قرطاج نقضت الاتفاق وهجموا عليها.
*
الحرب البونية الثالثة*

كان الحرب البونيقية الثالث أسرع من الحروب قبلها. أولا حاصر جنود روما قرطاج طول 3 سنين، وأخيرا نجحوا ودمروا قرطاج تدمير شامل. ذبحوا معظم المدنيين وباعوا الآخرون كعبيد، وحرقوا المدينة ودمروا جدرانها، ويقال أنهم حرثوا الأرض بالملح لكي لا ينمو فيها أي نبات أبدا ولا يسكنها أحد. وانتهت شهرة قرطاج وثبتت إمبراطورية روما.
*
 قرطاج الجديدة*

لم يبق شيء من قرطاج، لكن موقعها لم تزل من أفضل أماكن البحر الابيض المتوسط لبناية مدينة. وبعد قرون، قرر يوليوس قيسر في عام أن يبني هناك قرطاج جديدة ليسكنها الرومان. وأصبحت قرطاج الجديدة عاصمة افريقية الرومانية. في عام 439 م أخذ غيسريك ملك قبيلة الفاندال الألمانية قرطاج، وحكموها حتى عودة الرومان البيزنطيين 15 أكتوبر 533 بقيادة بيليساريوس. لكن في أواخر سنين الإمبراطورية الرومانية قل عدد سكان افريقية الشمالية، وبعد فتح قرطاج في 698 م أصبحت مدينة قريبة منها تسمى تونس أهم منها، وأخيرا رجع قرطاج أثر غير مسكون، يبنون بها سكان تونس بيوتهم.


*
 حكومة قرطاج*

وصف ارسطو حكومة قرطاج في 340 ق م وقال أنها كانت أساسا حكومة أغنياء المدينة، وأن أساس نجاحها كانت نموها اقتصادية الدائمة واستعمارها، فهكذا كل مواطن رأى أن حاله كان يتحسن. وكان أكبرهم الـ"شوفط"، قاض القضات، وقائد الجيوش الذي لم يدخل في حكومة المدينة، وفي القديم أيضا كان لهم ملوك. تحتهم كان مجلس الشيوخ وتحتهم مجلس المدنيين. واختيار الشوفطين والملوك كان حسب حسنهم ومالهم، ولا يرتبط بعائلتهم. وسذكر أرسطو أن من أراد أن يجادل رأي الملوك والشوفطين يستطيع أن يفعل ذالك لما خاطب الملوك والشوفطين الشعب. ولمعظم تاريخهم كان جنودهم أجراء وليس حلفاء، وأحيانا أصبح هذا مشكلة كبيرة كما رأينا.

* دين قرطاج*

كان شعب قرطاج يعبد الأصنام كعادة الكنعانيين، وأهم آلهتهم بعل وملقرت وتنيت. وفي حال خطر كبير للمدينة يبدو أنهم كانوا يرمون أطفالهم في النار قربانا لآلهتهم، وفي الأحوال العادية يذبحون الحيوانات فقط.

* فنون قرطاج*

للأسف الشديد، لم يبق أي كتاب بونيقي (ولا فينيقي) إلا ترجمة يونانية لكتاب ماجو حول الزراعة. لكن يذكر الكاتب الروماني سالوست في كتابه حرب يوغرطا أن قرطاج كانت فيها كتب عديدة تاريخية وجغرافية، وأنها لم تحترق في تدمير قرطاج، بل استولى عليها أهل نوميديا المجاورة. يبدو من ما اكتشف في رأس الشمرة أن أساطيرهم كانت طويلة ومتنوعة. وأتقن الفينيقيون صناعة الزجاج، وكانوا هم أول من صنعوه، واشتهروا أيضا بصبغ الملابس باللون القرمزي.


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%82%...B7%D8%A7%D8%AC

----------


## AmonRâ

> موضوع جميل جداااا
> والصور كمان والاجمل الموقع للتعرف على البلد بالتفاصيل
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


شكرا  ا خت  زيزى على  لاهتمامك للموضوع و على مرورك الجميل

----------


## AmonRâ

تاريخ قرطاج السياسي

المرحلة الأولى

من عام 814- 550 ق.م و هي المرحلة الملكية وكانت عبارة عن إمتداد للنظام الفينيقي في بلاد الشام حيث تقوم الأسر الغنية بإختيار الملك والإنفاق على الجيش والأسطول و حملات الإستكشاف للبحث عن المواد الخام و الاسواق الجديدة. وكانت الإمبراطورية الفينيقية لا تزال تؤسس المستعمرات في سردينيا وايبيريا وشمال افريقيا وقامت قرطاج برد الهجوم اليوناني على إقليم طرابلس ومن أشهر ملوك هذه الفترة الملكة عليسا(814-760 ق.م).

المرحلة الثانية

من(550-480 ق.م) وهي فترة أسرة (ماقون) التي تتابع أفرادها على حكم قرطاج طيلة ثلاثة أجيال من ماقون حتى ولديه أملكار ثم صدر بعل. وجرت خلالها معارك صقلية. ومدت قرطاج نفوذها إلى مساحات واسعة قبل أن تتحطم قواتها قرب هيميرا. وفي هذه الفترة نشات في قرطاج طبقة جديدة من ملاك الأرض الذين ما لبثوا أن حولواأراضيهم إلى إقطاعيات شبه مستقلة و شرعوا يضغطون لتقليص سلطة الملك و إرغامه على مشاركتهم في الحكم.

 المرحلة الثالثة

من( 480-290 ق.م) و هي مرحلة الثورة الشاملة التي شهدت تقويض الحكم الفردي المطلق، وقيام الحرب الأولى بين روما وقرطاج، وإنسحاب الأسطول من جبهة البحر المتوسط، وظهور خمس هيئات سياسية جديدة تولت أمور الدولة بدلا من أسرة ماقون وهذه الهيئات هي:

   1. الملكان أو السبطان (الشوفطان): تتركز السلطة المباشرة في ايديهما. يسميان ملكان أو سبطان ويتم إنتخابهما من أسرتين مختلفتين على غرار الملكين الذين كانا يحكمان إسبارطا في اليونان، والقنصلين الذين كانا يتقاسمان السلطة في روما. يقوم الملكان خدمتهما مدة سنة كاملة (تعرف بأسمهما) ويجمعان كثيرا من الوظائف و السلطات التنفيذية في مختلف الميادين السياسية و العسكرية والقضائية، فهما اللذان برئسان مجلس الشيوخ، ويعينان جدول أعماله ويقودان جيوش البر و البحر، وينظران في امور القضاء.
   2. مجلس الشيوخ: يتكون من 300 عضو يتم إختيارهم لمدى الحياة من بين الطبقة الثرية. وهو أبرز الهيئات و أعلاها شأنا ، و يتولى جميع شؤون الإدارة العليا، ويقرر أمور السلام و الحرب و يولي قواد الجيش ويعزلهم ، وله الحق –في حالة الضرورة-أن يعقد جلسات سرية و لا يذيع نتيجة التصويت أو يؤجل إذاعتها.
   3. محكمة المائة: تلي في الاهمية مجلس الشيوخ . تتكون من 104 أعضاء يتم إنتخابهم حسبما أظهروه من كفاءة . مهام المحكمة و سلطاتها مراقبة الملوك و جميع الحكام وتقديمهم للقضاء إذا أخلوا بواجباتهم.
   4. الجمعيات: وهي جمعيات سياسية و دينية تعتبر أقساما و شعبا إنتخابية . كل عضو في أي من هذه الجمعيات ينتخب داخل شعبته ، لكن رأي الأغلبية يعتبر رأي الشعبة كلها و يحسب صوتا واحدا في الإنتخاب العام. وينظر أعضاء هذه الجمعيات في شؤون الدولة، وفي اعمال المجالس الشعبية.
   5. الشعب: هيئة منتخبة من المواطنيين تعرض عليها جميع المسائل التي لم يحصل في شأنها الإتفاق بين الملكين من حهة وبين مجلس الشيوخ من جهة أخرى ، وتكون لها الكلمة النهائية. و كانت قرطاج بذلك من أوائل الدول في العالم القديم التي عاشت تجربة النظم الشعبية الخالصة.

 المرحلة الرابعة

من عام 290 ق.م حتى سقوط قرطاج عام 146 ق.م. جمعت هذه الفترة بين مظاهر المرحلتين الثانية و الثالثة، فتركزت السلطة في يد آل بركة، إلى جانب المجالسو الهيئات و المجالس السياسية في نظام ملامحه على النحو التالي:

   1. السلطة العليا: في يدى بركة الذين حكموا بمثابة ملوك. و إذا كان لفظ ملك قد زال لفظا، فقد ظل وظيفة، إذ أن نوعية سلطة آل بركة كانت سلطة ملكية.
   2. مجلس الشيوخ: شبيه بمجلس الشيوخ في المرحلة السابقة ، لكن صلاحييته و سلطاته هذه المرة كانت أضيق نطاقا، و تفلص صلاحيات المجلس الشيوخ يعود إلى أن حكام هذه الفترة كانوا يعتمدون على قاعدة شعبية واسعة بدل الطبقة الثرية و أصحاب الإقطاعيات، وهذا المجلس هو الذي بادر إلى عقد المعاهدة المميتة مع سيبيو بعد معركة زاما، وهو الذي شهد بعد ذلك تدمير قرطاج.
   3. الهيئات الشعبية: و هي التنظيمات الجماهيرية التي أعتمد عليها آل بركة- من أملكار إلى حنبعل- في مواجهة لمواصلة القتال ضد روما ، وأبرزها هيئتان: الأولى مجلس الثلاثين الذي يتولى فرض الضرائب و الموازنة المالية، والثانية مجلس العشرة الذي يتولى شؤون المعابد والقضاء والداخلية.

المصدر :من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

----------


## AmonRâ

حنبعل برقا الشهير بهانيبال أو هانيبعل هو من أعظم القادة العسكرين في التاريخ. ولد بقرطاج سنة 247 قبل الميلاد، ورافق وهو في التاسعة من عمره والده أميلكار برقا في اسبانيا. وفي سنة 221 اختاره الجنود قائدا بعد اغتيال صدربعل زوج أخته صلامبو، فتمكن من بسط نفوذ قرطاج على كامل شبه الجزيرة الإيبيرية بما في ذلك إحدى المحميات الرومانية. وقد رأت روما في ذلك خرقا للمعاهدة التي عقدت إثر الحرب البونيقية الأولى، وطالبت بتسليمها حنبعل، وقد كان رفض هذا الطلب سببا في اندلاع الحرب البونيقية الثانية بين سنتي 218 و201 قبل الميلاد.

بدأ حنبعل زحفه على روما سنة 218 قبل الميلاد حين غادر مدينة قرطاجنة بإسبانيا بجيش قوامه 40.000 جندي، فعبر جبال البيريني وجبال الألب خلال 15 يوما رغم صعوبة الطريق وهجومات القبائل المعادية، واستطاع إلحاق هزائم كبيرة بالقوات الرومانية في العديد من المعارك، لتتواصل سيطرته بعد ذلك على العديد من المقاطعات الرومانية حتى سنة 211 قبل الميلاد، حين حاصر عاصمة الامبراطورية دون أن يستطيع اختراق تحصيناتها، بعد أن رفض حلفاؤه مده بالتعزيزات اللازمة.

وفي سنة 202 قبل الميلاد، شنت روما بقيادة شيبون الإفريقي هجوما على قرطاج، فلاقاه حنبعل في منطقة زامة، إلا أن جنوده حديثي العهد بالقتال فروا من ساحة المعركة تاركين الجنود المتمرسين يواجهون الرومان بمفردهم، فأبيد عدد كبير منهم، واستسلمت قرطاج لتنتهي بذلك الحرب البونيقية الثانية. كان حنبعل أسطورة حيث جمع جيشا جرارا لمواجهة الإمبراطورية الرومانية الطاغية أنذاك فقطع جبال الألب في الشتاء القارس مما أدى إلى موت نصف جيشه بكثرة الثلوج والإنزلاقات والجوع مستعينا في زحفه بجمع بعض الأفراد من القبائل المعادية وقد إستعمل الفيلةفي نقل المؤونة .حيث كان حنبعل مثالا للقائد العظيم والمتواضع في آن واحد,لم تكن له خيمة تميزه عن باقي الأفراد . عندما وصل إلى روما لم يبق من جيشه سوى ما يقارب العشرين ألف جنديا مما إستسغر شأنه في أعين الرومان فجمعوا له مايفوق 80000 جندي لستأصاله فلما ألتقى الجمعان قرب نهر عمل حنبعل إلى خطة حربية تمكن من خلالها من إغراق الجيش بأكمله .بعد هزمهم مرة تانية بأسلوب مغاير

بادر حنبعل بعد انتهاء الحرب إلى العمل على تطوير قرطاج، فعدل الدستور وقاوم الفساد وسعى إلى تعزيز موارد الدولة، إلا أن روما رأت في ذلك إعدادا لحرب أخرى، فعملت على إبعاده، وهو ما كان لها, إذ لجأ القائد العظيم إلى ملك سوريا الذي كان بدوره في حرب مع روما إلا أن هزيمة الأخير سنة 190 ق.م جعلت حنبعل ينتقل نحو شمالي البلاد بلاد الأناضول, وهناك وضع عبقريته في خدمة ملكها,إلا أن هذا الأخير رضخ لضغوطات روما التي لم تكف عن ملاحقة غريمها القديم وأرسلت في طلبه، وحين أيقن حنبعل بحتمية وقوعه أسيرا، آثر الانتحار مقدما آخر درس له في رفض الإهانة والتعلق بالحرية. ولم يدخل روما.

----------


## زيزى على

معلومات راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ودائما فى الانتظار

----------


## AmonRâ

> معلومات راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه ودائما فى الانتظار


صباح النور... شكرا اخت زيزي علي على اهتمامك و انشاء الله سأضيف المزيد

----------


## AmonRâ

المرحلة الأولى

من عام 814- 550 ق.م و هي المرحلة الملكية وكانت عبارة عن إمتداد للنظام الفينيقي في بلاد الشام حيث تقوم الأسر الغنية بإختيار الملك والإنفاق على الجيش والأسطول و حملات الإستكشاف للبحث عن المواد الخام و الاسواق الجديدة. وكانت الإمبراطورية الفينيقية لا تزال تؤسس المستعمرات في سردينيا وايبيريا وشمال افريقيا وقامت قرطاج برد الهجوم اليوناني على إقليم طرابلس ومن أشهر ملوك هذه الفترة الملكة عليسا(814-760 ق.م).

المرحلة الثانية

من(550-480 ق.م) وهي فترة أسرة (ماقون) التي تتابع أفرادها على حكم قرطاج طيلة ثلاثة أجيال من ماقون حتى ولديه أملكار ثم صدر بعل. وجرت خلالها معارك صقلية. ومدت قرطاج نفوذها إلى مساحات واسعة قبل أن تتحطم قواتها قرب هيميرا. وفي هذه الفترة نشات في قرطاج طبقة جديدة من ملاك الأرض الذين ما لبثوا أن حولواأراضيهم إلى إقطاعيات شبه مستقلة و شرعوا يضغطون لتقليص سلطة الملك و إرغامه على مشاركتهم في الحكم.

المرحلة الثالثة

من( 480-290 ق.م) و هي مرحلة الثورة الشاملة التي شهدت تقويض الحكم الفردي المطلق، وقيام الحرب الأولى بين روما وقرطاج، وإنسحاب الأسطول من جبهة البحر المتوسط، وظهور خمس هيئات سياسية جديدة تولت أمور الدولة بدلا من أسرة ماقون وهذه الهيئات هي:

   1. الملكان أو السبطان (الشوفطان): تتركز السلطة المباشرة في ايديهما. يسميان ملكان أو سبطان ويتم إنتخابهما من أسرتين مختلفتين على غرار الملكين الذين كانا يحكمان إسبارطا في اليونان، والقنصلين الذين كانا يتقاسمان السلطة في روما. يقوم الملكان خدمتهما مدة سنة كاملة (تعرف بأسمهما) ويجمعان كثيرا من الوظائف و السلطات التنفيذية في مختلف الميادين السياسية و العسكرية والقضائية، فهما اللذان برئسان مجلس الشيوخ، ويعينان جدول أعماله ويقودان جيوش البر و البحر، وينظران في امور القضاء.
   2. مجلس الشيوخ: يتكون من 300 عضو يتم إختيارهم لمدى الحياة من بين الطبقة الثرية. وهو أبرز الهيئات و أعلاها شأنا ، و يتولى جميع شؤون الإدارة العليا، ويقرر أمور السلام و الحرب و يولي قواد الجيش ويعزلهم ، وله الحق –في حالة الضرورة-أن يعقد جلسات سرية و لا يذيع نتيجة التصويت أو يؤجل إذاعتها.
   3. محكمة المائة: تلي في الاهمية مجلس الشيوخ . تتكون من 104 أعضاء يتم إنتخابهم حسبما أظهروه من كفاءة . مهام المحكمة و سلطاتها مراقبة الملوك و جميع الحكام وتقديمهم للقضاء إذا أخلوا بواجباتهم.
   4. الجمعيات: وهي جمعيات سياسية و دينية تعتبر أقساما و شعبا إنتخابية . كل عضو في أي من هذه الجمعيات ينتخب داخل شعبته ، لكن رأي الأغلبية يعتبر رأي الشعبة كلها و يحسب صوتا واحدا في الإنتخاب العام. وينظر أعضاء هذه الجمعيات في شؤون الدولة، وفي اعمال المجالس الشعبية.
   5. الشعب: هيئة منتخبة من المواطنيين تعرض عليها جميع المسائل التي لم يحصل في شأنها الإتفاق بين الملكين من حهة وبين مجلس الشيوخ من جهة أخرى ، وتكون لها الكلمة النهائية. و كانت قرطاج بذلك من أوائل الدول في العالم القديم التي عاشت تجربة النظم الشعبية الخالصة.

المرحلة الرابعة

من عام 290 ق.م حتى سقوط قرطاج عام 146 ق.م. جمعت هذه الفترة بين مظاهر المرحلتين الثانية و الثالثة، فتركزت السلطة في يد آل بركة، إلى جانب المجالسو الهيئات و المجالس السياسية في نظام ملامحه على النحو التالي:

   1. السلطة العليا: في يدى بركة الذين حكموا بمثابة ملوك. و إذا كان لفظ ملك قد زال لفظا، فقد ظل وظيفة، إذ أن نوعية سلطة آل بركة كانت سلطة ملكية.
   2. مجلس الشيوخ: شبيه بمجلس الشيوخ في المرحلة السابقة ، لكن صلاحييته و سلطاته هذه المرة كانت أضيق نطاقا، و تفلص صلاحيات المجلس الشيوخ يعود إلى أن حكام هذه الفترة كانوا يعتمدون على قاعدة شعبية واسعة بدل الطبقة الثرية و أصحاب الإقطاعيات، وهذا المجلس هو الذي بادر إلى عقد المعاهدة المميتة مع سيبيو بعد معركة زاما، وهو الذي شهد بعد ذلك تدمير قرطاج.
   3. الهيئات الشعبية: و هي التنظيمات الجماهيرية التي أعتمد عليها آل بركة- من أملكار إلى حنبعل- في مواجهة لمواصلة القتال ضد روما ، وأبرزها هيئتان: الأولى مجلس الثلاثين الذي يتولى فرض الضرائب و الموازنة المالية، والثانية مجلس العشرة الذي يتولى شؤون المعابد والقضاء والداخلية.

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/ext.ph...B7%D8%A7%D8%AC

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم...
موضوع رائع جدا عن مدينة من أروع ما يكون...
تحياتى

----------


## AmonRâ

> السلام عليكم...
> موضوع رائع جدا عن مدينة من أروع ما يكون...
> تحياتى


الف شكر اخي حمادو سعيد بان الموضوع نالك اعجابك و اعلم يا اخي ان قرطاج هي الان مدينة بضواحي تونس لكن قديما و كما سبق و ان ذكرت كانة حضارة سيطرت لقرون على غرب البحرالابيض المتوسط اقتصاديا و عسكريا  قبل ان تتحول الى مستعمرة رومانية ثم بيزنطية الى الفتح الاسلامي مثل مثل معظم بلاد ساحل المتوسط 
شكرا مرة ثانية على مرورك و للموضوع بقية انشاء الله

----------


## زيزى على

معلومات قيمه تسلمى

----------


## AmonRâ

> معلومات قيمه تسلمى


شكرا لاهتمامك و مرورك الجميل زيزى على

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما زلنا ننتظر المزيد اخي الفاضل امون رع عن تاريخ قرطاج و تعريفنا بالتفصيل عن شخصية حنبعل الشهيرة*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## سوما

:f:  موضوع جميل ويحتوى على الكثير من المعلومات القيمة .. :f: 
 :f2:  سلمت يداك..

----------


## الوان الربيع

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع لبلدي تونس الخضراء.

----------

